# Al-Qaeda accuses Iran of 9/11 lie



## RackMaster (Apr 22, 2008)

Maybe they'll start a new jihad against Iran and move away from the west. :uhh:  lol



> *   Al-Qaeda accuses Iran of 9/11 lie*
> * Al-Qaeda's deputy leader, Ayman al-Zawahiri, has blamed Iran for spreading the theory that Israel was behind the 11 September 2001 attacks. *
> In an audio tape posted on the internet, Zawahiri insisted al-Qaeda had carried out the attacks on the US.
> He accused Iran, and its Hezbollah allies, of trying to discredit Osama Bin Laden's network.
> ...


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Apr 22, 2008)

Makes me think of two misbehaving children, both of whom are to blame.  "He started it......"


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 22, 2008)

Iran blames EVERYTHING on the Jews... if a giant asteroid fell out of the sky tonight and crushed an Iranian city, Tehran would be up on the news the next day with a giant flip chart showing how it was all some kind of Zionist conspiracy.


----------



## pardus (Apr 24, 2008)

Marauder06 said:


> Iran blames EVERYTHING on the Jews... if a giant asteroid fell out of the sky tonight and crushed an Iranian city, Tehran would be up on the news the next day with a giant flip chart showing how it was all some kind of Zionist conspiracy.



Well it makes sense, an asteriod does look like a star.......... of David! :eek:


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 24, 2008)

It's interesting that AQ seems to be moving to an entirely Sunni outlook and away from their combined Sunni/Shiite "Hands Across Islam" rhetoric. Perhaps this shows that OBL is mostly out of the picture and now the EB guys are taking over more forcefully.


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Apr 24, 2008)

See!  How great are the planning guys at Zionist Conspiracy HQs?

They've figured out how to get Iran to blame them, thus causing AQ to say "hey...wait a minute....that was OUR operation!  The Zionists didn't do that!"


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Apr 24, 2008)

Nah its not the ZIonists, its the Illuminati.  ;)


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Apr 24, 2008)

HoosierAnnie said:


> Nah its not the ZIonists, its the Illuminati.  ;)



Ahhh! :doh:


Now is that part of the Tri-Lateral Commission, or is the Illuminati the major league club and the Tri-Lats/Zionists are the AAA minor league franchise?


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Apr 24, 2008)

Simmerin' SigO said:


> Ahhh! :doh: Now is that part of the Tri-Lateral Commission, or is the Illuminati the major league club and the Tri-Lats/Zionists are the AAA minor league franchise?



If I told you, I'd have to kill you.  ;)


----------

